# Mobile setting



## Black Captain (Feb 27, 2012)

OK, so ya' know how there's a mobile setting in the selection of colors for the website? Well, I was playin' around with the settings and clicked it, and the entire forum just goes blank. My browser says that everything's fine, so I try it in a different browser. Same thing happens, entire thing goes white. So now I'm using another browser. What the heck happened? Is there a way to fix it!? HEEEEELLLLPPPP

-Black Cap.


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 27, 2012)

You can fix it by going here:

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/faq.php

Just use the problem browser, and add faq.php to the main url. There is not a mobile version of the FAQ, so you will be forced to view thw full version, and from there you an see to change the setting.


----------



## David Pence (Mar 2, 2012)

The Mobile Style(s) were more or less destroyed during one of the recent upgrades. I'll have to restore the original styles then reinstall the Mobile Style(s).

Thank you vBulletin.


----------



## David Pence (Mar 2, 2012)

Okay, I think the Default Mobile Style may be working now.

Somehow, 4 templates from back in 2002 were being injected into the current style. Very odd.

I blame Global Warming.


----------



## David Pence (Mar 2, 2012)

Posting from my iPhone. Looks good.


----------

